# 1st round of Speed Touring Car Championship is on this weekend



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The first round of the Speed Touring Car Championship that was run at Sebring will be on Speed this Saturday at 4pm (I assume EST) and re-broadcast at 9pm.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hint . . .


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll be watching! :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder:thumbup: 

BTW, for those with TIVO, I set up keyword wishlist for 

"speed" Championship

Those keywords will get you the two programs and not any extranious ones.


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

TIVO is god's gift to race fans.

I saw the race at Sebring, looking forward to it this weekend!

They are also showing the GT race. Good stuff! Randy Pobst in an Audi RS6. yum.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hint . . . *


Yeah, great, thanks a lot :slap:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Man, Stuck can DRIVE!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

elbert said:


> *Yeah, great, thanks a lot :slap: *


Actually, the broadcasts are at least a couple of weeks after the events, so the results are already known. Still good to see the action - especially in the GT race. Stuck was unbelievable. Imagine if he hadn't had to start at the back of the field. I don't know if he could have passed the Corvette, but I think he could have gotten past the Porsche for 2nd. Without the power steering failure (which also caused his spin), Auberlen would have been in the hunt for 2nd.

Boris had a tough day, though


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Actually, the broadcasts are at least a couple of weeks after the events, so the results are already known. *


Only if you look for them (or someone spoils the secret  ) Coverage is so minimal (other than a couple web pages) you can usually avoid seeing the results. No big deal tho. However, if you gave away the GT results, I'd have to hunt you down


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

But he was kind enough not to post the results in the Subject line...which seems to happen on the 'other' forum all the time.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I tried not to give too much away - just a teaser  

In the touring, there were nice duels out there - Will Turner and Dobson comes to mind as one of them. I don't have the official results handy, but finishers of note for people we may be familiar with: Mickey Miller of Bullet Performance in nearby Costa Mesa finished around 22nd and I think Clay for bimmerworld (which b'forums is a sponsor) finshed around 30th.

I hope I don't screw things up by mentioning it now (and it's not a done deal), but I've been trying to work out an arrangement with Will Turner to get "bimmerfest.com" on the side of Bill Auberlen's car for a few races. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

BTW... what happened to Realtime/Acura in the GT races?

Oh, and did I ask yet if anyone knows if Derek Bell will be back for Audi's 3rd "TBA" car?


----------

